# Bourdain's Blog on Celeb Chefs



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I didn't realize this was Bourdain's commentary until I read all of it. My fav is the one about Sandra Lee. Very funny.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Stop, stop, stop... please! :bounce: I can't breathe! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I don't feel bad about my review anymore....


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Harpua ....

Thanks for posting that link.








*Shel*


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Ditto on that gif. I now see why hes no longer on Food Network and went over to Discovery Travel.


----------



## ramon (Oct 17, 2007)

I like Bourdain, I watch his show all the time on the Travel Channel.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

It's funny because I rented a few of his episodes, and then I started reading one of his books and the dialogue was almost exactly the same. For example, when he is in Vegas, jumping with Elvis, his commentary is exactly the same in the book.

I mean, it's not bad or anything; who can blame him? He has to write and do a show. It was annoying, though.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I can't believe no one blasted Kat Kora, I keep forgetting the restaurants she ran to become such a famous chef....


----------

